
Verizon Motorola XOOM 4G LTE  Gets Android 4.0 Update June 4 - ramon3228
http://www.reastech.org/verizon-motorola-xoom-4g-lte-gets-android-4-0-update-june-4/#.T8on6e4TTYc.hackernews
======
adziki
effing finally

